# Humble Bundle Linux Games



## ldgc (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello people 
I bought two games in Humble Bundle: Deponia The Complete Journey and Gone Home.
Both games have the system requirements on their respective link and have a DRM-Free version.
Will DRM-Free linux version of both games natively work in FreeBSD?
P.S. I only attached the script that starts Deponia The Complete Journey because Gone Home doesn't have one.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> Will DRM-Free linux version of both games natively work in FreeBSD?


Some do, some don't. 

A script that starts the game is not really relevant. What's more relevant is the required glibc version for example. Other libraries could be problematic too. As are specific Linux kernel calls that may be done by the executable.


----------

